
Twirling Battery Provides Instant Energy for a Dead Cellphone - aditya
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/01/06/twirling-battery-provides-instant-fix-for-dead-battery/
======
radu_floricica
It would probably be more effective to twirl the phone too. Easier, less space
taken by the ring. You just need a system that makes sure you won't drop the
phone by mistake.

------
ars
Cute, but twirling is not really the best way to harvest energy from a human.
Even if your goal is a really really small generator.

------
MaMa
Somehow this leads me to imagine pull-cord powered phones.

